# Qui a acheté le mac mini 2014 en vrai ?



## Pinsonmimi (13 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'en ai un peu assez de lire dans tous les forums des avis de l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'ours.... J'aimerais avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a reçu le dernier mac mini 2014 en version I5 à 699 euros.

Cela fait 5 ans que j'attends et j'aimerais quand même avoir des avis d'utilisateurs. 

D'avance merci


----------



## RubenF (13 Novembre 2014)

C'est l'équivalent d'un MBA avec un HDD.. autrement dit ça doit pas voler bien haut, pour faire de la navigation internet c'est top.. sinon pas top. x)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> C'est l'équivalent d'un MBA avec un HDD.. autrement dit ça doit pas voler bien haut, pour faire de la navigation internet c'est top.. sinon pas top. x)



Tu en as acheté un ? parce que moi je ne peux comparer qu'avec un autre mac mini pas un MBA  et le mac mini a toujours suffi à ce que je faisais et surtout à mon porte monnaie. Celui de 2009 est largement dépassé à tous points de vue et lui n'est plus top c'est sûr.


----------



## RubenF (13 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu le MacBook Air en question. Et vraiment.. c'est que le SSD qui fait de ce mac une bête de rapidité. Avec un HDD Ca va pas faire grand chose.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Novembre 2014)

Comme on dit, on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même 

Ca y est !! je l'ai commandé à l'Apple Store, j'espère que je ne vais pas le regretter. Ce qui m'a décidée, c'est que j'ai reçu l'add on de World of Warcraft et au moment de l'installation j'ai vu que ma configuration était trop juste : minimum 2,2 GHz et je n'en ai que 2. Le 2014 fait 2,6 et jusqu'à 3,1 GHz en turbo boost.

J'ai pris la config à 699 euros et j'ai pris un adaptateur mini display DVI pour mon écran (puisqu'il n'y a pas de prise DVI), comme j'ai déjà l'adaptateur mini display HDMI pour l'écran de la télé et qu'il y a 2 ports thunderbolt je pourrais avoir 2 écrans en même temps.

Je ne pense pas que celui de 2012 avait la carte graphic Iris.... 

Je viendrai donner mon impression vu qu'il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir foule qui l'a acheté


----------



## RubenF (15 Novembre 2014)

Le mieux aurait été de prendre par la suite un SSD.. Mais sinon j'avais oublié qu'ils ajoutaient 4Go de plus sur la version à 699 Donc avec 8Go normalement tu devrait relativement être a l'aise. et sur la 2014 tu as une Intel IRIS ( pas Pro. )


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2014)

@RubenF

Tu réponds à coté de la question depuis le début. Ce que souhaites Pinsonmimi, ce sont des avis d'utilisateurs ayant testé le nouveau modèle.


----------



## Ipod-tow (17 Novembre 2014)

Si je ne dit pas de bétise macg à testé dernièrement les nouveaux mac mini 2014 en stipulant justement que l'entrée de gamme était vraiment limite.


----------



## Nyx0uf (17 Novembre 2014)

Ce qui est bien c'est que chez MacG y a des gens qui font des tests 

http://www.macg.co/tests/2014/11/test-des-mac-mini-fin-2014-85345


----------



## Bjeko (17 Novembre 2014)

Salut Pinsonmimi, je pense me prendre la même machine que la tienne, qui me semble la plus intéressante et équilibrée de cette nouvelle fournée de mini, du coup j'attends tes retours sur la bête 

Mon utilisation sera principalement la suite Adobe (sauf éditing vidéo), iPhoto (groooosse bibliothèque), et un peu de JV... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pinsonmimi (17 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Si je ne dit pas de bétise macg à testé dernièrement les nouveaux mac mini 2014 en stipulant justement que l'entrée de gamme était vraiment limite.



Effectivement mais il y a une grosse différence entre ce qu'attendent les testeurs de MacG d'un ordinateur et ce que j'en attends moi.

Je n'en ai pas une utilité pro et en ce moment j'ai une version 2009, donc le fait de comparer avec la version 2012 ne me sert à rien , de plus beaucoup de 2012 vendus aujourd'hui ont été boostés avec de la ram ou un autre disque dur et on se retrouve avec des mac mini 2012 d'occase + chers que des 2014 neufs avec parfois des caractéristiques moindres du genre 4G au lieu de 8 de ram et 1 DD de 500 Go au lieu de 1 To pour le même prix qu'un 2014 à 699 euros:

http://cjoint.com/?0KrrYfiB5YO

Sans compter qu'un 2012 (évidence biblique) n'est de toute façon plus sous garantie.

Le mac mini 'a jamais été un ordinateur de compétition et il est destiné aux petits revenus, c'est grâce à lui que tout le monde peut acheter un mac. 



Bjeko a dit:


> Salut Pinsonmimi, je pense me prendre la même machine que la tienne, qui me semble la plus intéressante et équilibrée de cette nouvelle fournée de mini, du coup j'attends tes retours sur la bête
> 
> Mon utilisation sera principalement la suite Adobe (sauf éditing vidéo), iPhoto (groooosse bibliothèque), et un peu de JV...
> 
> Merci d'avance



Je te dirai ça et j'espère qu'il y en aura d'autres.

De plus pour avoir encore plus de rapidité je vais faire une clean install et redémarrer à 0 (plus de mode Target comme pour les 2 autres) et je ne vais pas tout réinstaller. Comme l n'y a plus de prise FW je vais le mettre en partagé avec le 2009 pour récupérer vraiment ce dont j'aurais besoin.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Sans compter qu'un 2012 (évidence biblique) n'est de toute façon plus sous garantie.


Va falloir relire ta bible, la garantie court à partir de la date d'achat, pas à partir de la date de commercialisation d'un modèle. ;-)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Novembre 2014)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Va falloir relire ta bible, la garantie court à partir de la date d'achat, pas à partir de la date de commercialisation d'un modèle. ;-)



Au temps pour moi, mais de toute façon des mac mini 2012 en vente neufs dans les magasins il n'y en a plus. Je pense  même que les gens sachant qu'un nouveau mac mini allait sortir dès début 2014 ont attendu plutôt que d'acheter un 2012 (ça a été mon cas), donc des minis encore avec la garantie de 2 ans ça ne doit pas courir les rues quand même.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Novembre 2014)

Y en a peu, mais encore quelques uns, j'en ai acheté un y a pas deux semaines ;-)


----------



## Ipod-tow (18 Novembre 2014)

j'ai acheté mon mac mini 2012 hier dans un auchan. il est garantie 1ans avec option apple care. apres ce qu'il joue entre les 2 modèles c'est la carte graphic donc des besoins différents.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Novembre 2014)

Le SSD est également beaucoup plus rapide sur la gamme 2014, ça peut compter selon l'usage.


----------



## eyeworks (18 Novembre 2014)

SSD 512 impossible sur le milieu de gamme, obligé de prendre le faux haut de gamme pour le configurer + 16go de ram on arrive à 1499 le tout sans i7, et bi-coeur i5... l'imac retina 5k semble pas cher quand on voit ce qu'il a dans le ventre !

Voilà aussi ce qui m'a poussé à trouver un late 2012 i7... il m'est revenu à 945 avec les modif (610+185+150)

Sachant que la carte iris n'est pas un modèle du genre... pas sur en tout cas qu'elle vaille la différence de prix, surtout que pour application "photo", il y a la prise en charge du "4 coeurs"... même si le SSD est plus rapide...

Mais j'avoue que j'ai longuement hésité, et si je n'avais pas trouvé le i7, j'aurai pris le nouveau... mais bon, le prix, gloups !!!


----------



## Ipod-tow (18 Novembre 2014)

c'est peut etre mon seul regret , c'est l'option i7 que je n'ai pas. après je ne pense pas en avoir l'utilité  ou plus loin dans le temps disons. l'avantage de pouvoir le modifier quand on le souhaite est un très bon point. dommage qu'apple veulent absolument avoir la main sur tout


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> j'ai acheté mon mac mini 2012 hier dans un auchan. il est garantie 1ans avec option apple care. apres ce qu'il joue entre les 2 modèles c'est la carte graphic donc des besoins différents.



Il me semblait bien que ça n'était pas parce que l'on achetait neuf que l'on avait automatiquement la garantie de 2 ans.

Moi je vais avoir la garantie 2 ans avec Apple Care gratuit pendant 3 mois.

Question de la Candide de service à propos du SSD (j'espère que je dis pas 1 grosse bétise) : qu'est ce qui empêcherait de mettre un SSD en externe ?

Autre question qui m'inquiète un peu : si on ne peut pas changer le DD, qu'est ce qui se passera le jour où le DD sera HS ? ça veut dire que l'on devra jeter le mac mini ? 

_Jour J 15 heures _


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Ce qui empêche le SSD c'est l'usb 3 qui est beaucoup plus lent en taux de transfert après je ne sais pas si un SSD ce branche en thunderbolt 

Après si le DD est hs , tu jette pas tu le répare chez Apple xD facture ... A moins de la garantie


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Ce qui empêche le SSD c'est l'usb 3 qui est beaucoup plus lent en taux de transfert après je ne sais pas si un SSD ce branche en thunderbolt
> 
> Après si le DD est hs , tu jette pas tu le répare chez Apple xD facture ... A moins de la garantie



Donc ça veut dire que l'on peut éventuellement mettre un SSD via Apple, non ? je pige pas le problème 

kle fait que l'on ne puisse pas changer soi même le DD vient du fait qu'il est inaccessible ou lié à la carte mère ?

_Jour J  : à 15 heures _


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Il est difficilement accessible si je dit pas de bêtise ifixit a démonté un Mac mini de 2014 regarde ce qu'il en dit et tu sera tout


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Il est difficilement accessible si je dit pas de bêtise ifixit a démonté un Mac mini de 2014 regarde ce qu'il en dit et tu sera tout



Mise à part la spatule de cuisine qui est remplacée par un tournevis en étoile, je je ne vois pas trop la difficulté d'après cette vidéo pour changer le DD...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Ik36W5oDo


_Jour J : à 15 heures_


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Novembre 2014)

En tout cas y a pas foule de Mini 2014 dans les listings geekbench, ce qui prouve peut-être que la cible de la machine n'est absolument pas geek, et toujours aucun retour de la version i7.


----------



## Bjeko (19 Novembre 2014)

Oui on peut très bien changer le DD soi-même pour le remplacer par un SSD par exemple, et profiter du port PCIe qui dépote. C'est d'ailleurs sans doute ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire avec ce modèle, pour obtenir une grosse amélioration de perfs pour un prix modique, tout en récupérant le DD original d'1 G° à placer dans un box externe pour du stockage.


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Le Mac mini n'est pas soudé alors ? On peux changer ram Disque dur dans problème ? Je suis étonné


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Novembre 2014)

Tout à fait et en plus ce DD externe sera l'idéal pour les sauvegardes Time machine. Maintenant un SSD de 1To interne ça doit pas être donné, sans doute aussi cher que le mac mini 

Edit : pas tant que ça finalement j'en ai vu 1, _Crucial 1To SSD 2,5 M550_,  à 399 euros sur CDiscount

_Heure H : dans 2 heures et demie _



Ipod-tow a dit:


> Le Mac mini n'est pas soudé alors ? On peux changer ram Disque dur dans problème ? Je suis étonné



non la ram est soudée


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Je suis surpris car beaucoup de test révélé qu'il étai soudé, merci de l'infos du coup


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Le Mac mini n'est pas soudé alors ? On peux changer ram Disque dur dans problème ? Je suis étonné



Que le disque dur, la mémoire est bien soudée...
- http://www.macg.co/materiel/2014/10/le-nouveau-mac-mini-devoile-son-interieur-84982
- http://www.macg.co/materiel/2014/10/premiers-tests-de-trois-mac-mini-2014-85045

Le problème si on veut réutiliser le disque interne est de trouver un boitier externe JetDrive. Le fabricant OWC vend un kit SSD + JetDrive, mais pas le boitier externe seul.


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Ok je viens de lire, effectivement c'est la ram le plus embêtant merci de vos précisions les gars


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Ok je viens de lire, effectivement c'est la ram le plus embêtant merci de vos précisions les gars



merci pour "les gars" 

Avec 8 Go de ram t'as de quoi faire quand même, le mac mini n'est pas une bête non plus, 8 Go c'est bien en rapport avec toutes les autres caractéristiques. C'est le double de celui de 2012, idem pour le DD qui est à 1 To au lieu de 500 Go.

Comme dit plus haut ça n'est pas un ordinateur de Geek, mais sans vexer personne, est-ce que les geeks, les purs et durs, utilisent des macs ? 

_Heure H : dans 2 heures_


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Novembre 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec toi , après j'ai le modèle 2012 mais je suis content de me dire que je peux le modifier plus tard sans problème .

Et a côté effectivement j'ai un Pc gamer "geek" donc je ne ferais pas de jeu sur mon mini c'est pour cela aussi que la hd4000 me convient parfaitement
 le mini me sert pour synchro des appareils iOS . Petit média center prêt de la Tv (et encore je veux acheter l'Apple Tv pour faire double écran) 

Comme je disais au départ il faut bien arrêter c'est besoin au départ savoir de quelle caractéristique l'on va avoir besoin.  

PS je suis sur l'iPhone j'ai pas accès au profil savoir qui est fille des gars mdr


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (19 Novembre 2014)

Je veux justement mon Mac mini 2012 encore garantie (acheter en février-mars 2014) voilà pour celui que ça intéresse ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h56 ----------

Vends*


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

J'ai donc reçu ma "p'tite beauté" hier à 15 heures pétantes.  

Je passe sur le déballage qui est toujours un régal (et l'odeur du neuf), mais 1re déception : ce mac mini n'a rien à voir avec les anciens : il est totalement couleur alu (plus de blanc), la pomme est noire et non blanche (quelle idée !) et il est beaucoup plus grand que les autres (et plus bas). Moi qui ai une petite tour c'est pas très jojo mais bon...

Pas de surprise dans le colis il n'y a que le mac et l'alimentation. J'avais donc commandé en + un adaptateur mini display/DVI pour brancher mon cinema display.

Le Moniswitch est tout à fait opérationnel et je peux switcher de l'ancien mac au nouveau sans problème sur le même écran.

Branchement hyper vite fait et j'ai branché un câble éthernet relié à la Freebox.

Le démarrage n'est pas hyper rapide bien qu'il n'y ait pour le moment que le système. Cela dit il est beaucoup plus rapide que  l'autre pour le moment.

_Ca n'a rien à voir avec le mac mini, mais Yosemite est une horreur point de vue présentation, dock, icône, couleur etc... beurk !_

Pour le moment je n'ai pas pu tester grand chose, je vais essayer de récupérer des appli  avec le Time machine de l'autre mac. Je n'ai pas réussi à envoyer de mail vers l'autre mac mais je peux les recevoir (message : pas connecté à Free). 

J'ai essayé en 1er d'installer WoW et la semaine dernière je n'avais eu aucun problème pour l'installer avec les DVD via mon lecteur DVD externe Samsung (4 DVD) mais là, pas moyen de passer le 2e DVD qui pédale dans le lecteur (je ne sais pas si ça vient du lecteur ou de l'usb), je dois donc installer le jeu en téléchargement et il a mouliné toute la nuit et il me manque encore 14 Go  Il n'y a qu'avec ce jeu que je vais voir s'il y a une réelle amélioration pour l'instant.

A noter aussi qu'il est hyper *silencieux*, on entend strictement rien, c'est à se demander s'il y a un ventilateur dedans ou bien s'il ne se déclenche que dans certains cas.

Je joins 2 ch'tites photos avant que je n'enlève le mac mini 2007 ainsi que son mini partner qui fait office de Time machine. 

J'aimerais avoir d'ailleurs l'avis des pros, car j'aimerais mettre le mac mini neuf en bas comme un socle et donc dessus il y aura l'autre mac mini + le mini partner (TM) + le moniswitch (ce dernier est très léger) et je me demande si ça ne va pas faire trop de poids vu que ça ne reposera pas sur les côtés. De plus si je le laisse sur le dessus, vu qu'il est très léger j'ai peur qu'il tombe 


http://cjoint.com/?0KujL6NGc56 

http://cjoint.com/?0KujNqEvoxd


----------



## lpl (20 Novembre 2014)

L'empilage c'est pas top pour la dissipation thermique, en plus il y a les vibrations DISQUE DUR et CD DVD.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (20 Novembre 2014)

Moi je conseille Mac mini 2012 + ajout 16go de ram + 512 ou 1024 de SSD et c'est partis !


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2014)

Après la tour de Babel, il y a maintenant la tour Apple.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (20 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Après la tour de Babel, il y a maintenant la tour Apple.




Le Mac Pro ? ^^


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

lpl a dit:


> L'empilage c'est pas top pour la dissipation thermique, en plus il y a les vibrations DISQUE DUR et CD DVD.



pas de vibration CD et DVD puisque plus de lecteur dans mac mini. Pour le disque dur je ne vois pas comment les vibrations empêcheraient l'empilage ? 

Pour la dissipation thermique, comme tu peux le voir sur la photo, j'ai des intercalaires entre en plastiques transparents, l'espace sera en plus plus grand avec le nouveau mac mini puisque lui-même est plus grand.



Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Moi je conseille Mac mini 2012 + ajout 16go de ram + 512 ou 1024 de SSD et c'est partis !



Là on parle du mac mini 2014 



Locke a dit:


> Après la tour de Babel, il y a maintenant la tour Apple.



je préfère la comparaison avec la tour de Babel qu'avec la tour de Pise


----------



## lpl (20 Novembre 2014)

T'as bien un lecteur DVD sur le dessus ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Novembre 2014)

Tu peux aussi le poser à côté de ta tour sur un flanc à la verticale, avec la face de connecteurs vers l'arrière


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

lpl a dit:


> T'as bien un lecteur DVD sur le dessus ?



non, c'est le Moniswitch qui est hyper léger, le lecteur DVD est à part, on l'aperçoit vaguement derrière le hub USB



jeanba3000 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi le poser à côté de ta tour sur un flanc à la verticale, avec la face de connecteurs vers l'arrière



avec mes chats il se retrouvera vite par terre  et puis c'est vrai que j'aimerais bien dissimuler cette horrible pomme noire (tu as vu j'ai tout en blanc et anodisé )


----------



## Bjeko (20 Novembre 2014)

Perso, esthétiquement je ne suis pas fan de la tour avec le mini plus large que les autres éléments :rateau:

Pour la vitesse de démarrage, c'est normal que ce ne soit pas terrible avec le DD anémique d'origine.
Ce sera le jour et la nuit si tu décides de le remplacer par un SSD. Tu parlais d'un modèle 1T°, sans aller jusque là pour 1/4 du prix tu peux prendre un 256G° sur lequel installer l'OS et tous tes programmes (en mettant les données sur DD externe), la différence de perf sera déjà énorme ;-)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Novembre 2014)

Finalement c'est pas trop mal comme look... et je pense que l'intervalle entre le Minipartner (qui est rarement allumé) et le mac mini est correct.
Toujours pas fini de télécharger WoW : j'en suis à plus de 24 heures et il me reste encore 5 Go 

http://cjoint.com/?0KusA6OGU6I

http://cjoint.com/?0KusBFuhqX9

EDIT : juste pour ceux qui ont leur sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque FW, il n'y a pas de prise FW sur ce mac donc de nouveau il faut acheter un adaptateur à 30 euros Thunderbolt Firewire.
Pour le moment donc je n'ai pas pu récupérer mes données et vu que j'ai plus un rond, j'attendrai le mois prochain.


----------



## valid (21 Novembre 2014)

On peux je pense récupérer les données (ou logiciels) par ethernet en branchant les deux mac mini  avec des cables RJ45 sur le même switch (ici  la freebox). On peut aussi utiliser l'assistant apple et selectionner ce qu'on veut transferer.  Pas besoin du firewire.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (21 Novembre 2014)

Le jeu est téléchargé ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (21 Novembre 2014)

Niveau chaleur je pense pas que tu prenne un grand risque avec la tour est disposé comme sa , cela reste gracieux


----------



## Bjeko (21 Novembre 2014)

valid a dit:


> On peux je pense récupérer les données (ou logiciels) par ethernet en branchant les deux mac mini  avec des cables RJ45 sur le même switch (ici  la freebox). On peut aussi utiliser l'assistant apple et selectionner ce qu'on veut transferer.  Pas besoin du firewire.



Pour les programmes le mieux est de les réinstaller non ? Surtout s'il y a changement d'OS ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

valid a dit:


> On peux je pense récupérer les données (ou logiciels) par ethernet en branchant les deux mac mini  avec des cables RJ45 sur le même switch (ici  la freebox). On peut aussi utiliser l'assistant apple et selectionner ce qu'on veut transferer.  Pas besoin du firewire.



Bouhhh quelle galère !!

alors j'ai le choix : soit je récupère avec mon disque Mini Partner / time machine de l'ancien mac mais il me faut acheter un adaptateur thunderbolt Firewire (Apple doit se faire une fortune rien qu'avec les adaptateurs) 30 euros pièce + 6 euros port) soit j'utilise le rapatriement des données de mac à mac en mode target mais il me faut un câble thunderbolt des 2 côtés (39 euros avec le port).

Pour le moment je suis en train de me refaire une sauvegarde de l'ancien mac sur un DD externe Verbatim en USB. Je ne sais même pas si ça marchera mais bon pour le moment les 30 euros je ne les ai pas : j'ai dû tuer l'écureuil pour acheter le mac mini.



> Pour répondre à iPadHenry 97


 le téléchargement est bloqué, il me manque plus que 477 Ko, c'est Blizzard qui est en rade ils font des mises à jour.



> et pour répondre à ipodtow


, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait des problèmes de chaleur vu que le dessus est libre avec 2 cm d'espace et qu'il n'y a rien qui chauffe au dessus et qu'il y a une ouverture à l'arrière.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h44 ----------




Bjeko a dit:


> Pour les programmes le mieux est de les réinstaller non ? Surtout s'il y a changement d'OS ?



C'est ce que je comptais faire mais par exemple pour mail j'aurais bien aimé récupérer uniquement les comptes paramétrés ainsi que les boites aux lettres et les emails mais je suis incapable de trouver les fichiers et si je fais des importations des boites aux lettres ça devient le souk, je voudrais ce que j'ai actuellement à l'identique  je ne me rappelle même plus du mot de passe de mon compte principal)


----------



## lpl (21 Novembre 2014)

Pour le mot de passe va voir dans trousseau d'accès dans utilitaire.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

lpl a dit:


> Pour le mot de passe va voir dans trousseau d'accès dans utilitaire.



Oops ! j'avais complètement oublié le trousseau... merci


----------



## mokuchley (21 Novembre 2014)

merci,pinsonmimi, de relater votre experience.
A mon gout , je préfere écouter un utilisateur, plutôt que d'avoir des chiffres et des graphiques

une question, si je vous ai bien lu, vous tournez avec 4 GO de rame et un Disc Dur a 4.500 Trmn

est ce que vous utilisez safari, est-il fluide ?
combien d'app pouvez vous ouvrir en meme temps (hormis les jeu) ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci,pinsonmimi, de relater votre experience.
> A mon gout , je préfere écouter un utilisateur, plutôt que d'avoir des chiffres et des graphiques
> 
> une question, si je vous ai bien lu, vous tournez avec 4 GO de rame et un Disc Dur a 4.500 Trmn
> ...



Non je suis avec 8 Go de ram et  c'est 5400 tours.... Aucun problème pour Safari il est très fluide contrairement à l'ancien mac où j'avais sans cesse la roue multicolore qui tournait, mais je n'ai pas encore importé mes signets qui sont légions...

Pour le reste je ne peux pas encore dire car ce qui me pose le plus de problème c'est Yosémite, il semble que pas mal de trucs ne soient pas compatibles, à commencer par World of Warcraft qui devait être justement l'application phare à tester et qui plante. 

Pour le nombre d'appli je peux tout ouvrir en même temps vu que je n'ai pas grand chose, que les applis livrées avec le mac.


----------



## scanflightmac (21 Novembre 2014)

Je l'ai acheté et en suis très content.Je l'utilise comme media center sous ma TV avec Plex et comme backup de mon imac.
Il ne chauffe pas, je l'ai programmé pour s'allumer et s'éteindre à heure fixe.Il fait ses mise à jour tout seul et ne demande aucune gestion.Pas de bruit non plus.
Bref parfaitement à sa place au salon


----------



## mokuchley (21 Novembre 2014)

merci pinsonmimi, faites vous de la compression video, en sommes, vous arrive-t-il d'utiliser Imovie ?

scanfightmac, comment faites vous vos backups de l'Imac, est-il utilisé comme une sorte de clone de l'imac, donc avec app +data+service ou juste des fichiers et des dossiers


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Novembre 2014)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci pinsonmimi, faites vous de la compression video, en sommes, vous arrive-t-il d'utiliser Imovie ?



Non je n'utilise pas iMovie.

La sauvegarde Time Machine sur le Verbatim en usb a marché sans problème (5heures) et le disque a bien été reconnu par le mac mini Yosémite. Par contre au moment de récupérer les données avec l'Assistant Migration, je pensais qu'il me donnerait un choix de données mais non, il est en train de tout rapatrier sans même que je puisse l'arrêter.


----------



## lpl (21 Novembre 2014)

*Pinsonmimi* je regardais ton profil et j'ai vu que tu as commencé sur RTEL. Comme moi.

Que de souvenirs.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Novembre 2014)

lpl a dit:


> *Pinsonmimi* je regardais ton profil et j'ai vu que tu as commencé sur RTEL. Comme moi.
> 
> Que de souvenirs.



et oui... 20 ans déjà 


Bon, ça y est !! j'ai fini mon installation et mes récup.

C'est un vrai régal de ne plus avoir cette fichue roue colorée dans Mail ou dans Safari et ces lenteurs... tout est fluide, ouverture et fermeture rapides. Tout est réactif pratiquement immédiatement.

Pour WoW, j'ai pu passer de caractéristiques faibles à élevées, je n'ai plus des jauges qui mettent une éternité à se remplir pendant les chargements et je n'ai plus de lags et le jeu est très fluide.

Je touche du bois, mais pour le moment c'est que du bonheur


----------



## Bjeko (22 Novembre 2014)

Ah ben c'est cool 

Tu comptes installer d'autres applis comme la suite Adobe ou autre ? Tu utilises iPhoto ?

Pour WoW, c'est avec la dernière extension ? Quand tu dis graphismes "élevés", c'est tout au max ?

;-)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Novembre 2014)

Non je ne me sers plus de tout ça pour le moment et je n'utilise pas iPhoto.

Pour WoW, oui, c'est la dernière extension "Warlords of Draenor"... 

Non, élevé, n'est pas le maximum, le maximum c'est "ultra" mais j'ai même pas essayé car déjà les graphiques sont très bien (je ne sais pas si ça vient de la Graphic Iris ou du paramètre "élevé") et j'ai peur que ça ralentisse... Un joueur que je connais est sur "élevé" mais il a un PC Gamer à 3,6 GHz. 

D'un autre côté un cheval du Cadre Noir de Saumur ne peut pas courir le tiercé ou labourer les gens


----------



## brahen (22 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Non je ne me sers plus de tout ça pour le moment et je n'utilise pas iPhoto.
> 
> Pour WoW, oui, c'est la dernière extension "Warlords of Draenor"...
> 
> ...



Tu joues avec quelle résolution d'écran? Je suis étonné de ces performances! Si tu es en 1920x1080 c'est vraiment sympa 
Je joue à WoW et j'hésite entre ce mac mini avec ajout perso d'un SSD à la place du disque dur que je mettrais en USB3 ou un hackintosh avec une Geforce 760 qui me reviendrait à 500euros environ... J'aurai de meilleures performances en jeux mais pas la fiabilité du Mac mini qui me permettrait de ne pas me casser la tête avec les bidouilles.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Novembre 2014)

ma résolution c'est 1920x1200....

http://cjoint.com/?0KwrUnxQSnS

TU veux mettre un SSD en externe ? tu comptes jouer dessus ?


----------



## Bjeko (22 Novembre 2014)

Je crois plutôt qu'il veut mettre un SSD en interne et le passer le DD d'origine en externe ;-)


----------



## brahen (22 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour les infos et la capture!
Oui je mettrai plutôt le SSD en interne et Disque dur en USB3, sauf si bientôt il y a moyen d'acheter un adaptateur pour ajouter soit même le SSD en supplément en interne et se faire un Fusion Drive.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Novembre 2014)

Bjeko a dit:


> Je crois plutôt qu'il veut mettre un SSD en interne et le passer le DD d'origine en externe ;-)



Ah ok... comme il parlait d'USB3 je ne comprenais plus. Changer un DD sur un ordi encore sous garantie, faut pas avoir peur 

Petite question : dans l'affolement je n'ai pas fait de partition, est-ce que l'on peut installer Bootcamp sur un DD externe ? je suppose que comme je n'ai pas partitionné dès le départ je ne peux plus le faire maintenant sans reformater le DD  ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ...Petite question : dans l'affolement je n'ai pas fait de partition, est-ce que l'on peut installer Bootcamp sur un DD externe ? je suppose que comme je n'ai pas partitionné dès le départ je ne peux plus le faire maintenant sans reformater le DD  ? ...



A la base Boot Camp refusera de s'installer ailleurs que dans le disque dur principal, de même que si le disque dur a été partitionné avant. Pas de problème te concernant, tu peux utiliser Boot Camp qui partitionnera ton disque dur, ce n'est pas à toi de le faire, mais c'est le logiciel qui s'en occupe.

C'est bien mentionné dans le mode d'emploi... http://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/0/MA347/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf

Beaucoup oublient de lire les informations officielles... https://www.apple.com/fr/support/bootcamp/ ...comme le fait d'être dans une session Administrateur, de confondre la possibilité de copier un fichier .iso d'un Windows avec une installation proprement dite et de se dire _"je vais pouvoir l'installer dans un disque USB sans que cela prenne de la place dans mon disque interne"_.

Prise en charge de Boot Camp en fonction du modèle de Mac... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5634

Installer Windows sur votre Mac... https://help.apple.com/bootcamp/mac/5.0/help/?lang=fr#/bcmp173b3bf2


----------



## Pinsonmimi (23 Novembre 2014)

Au temps pour moi et comme on dit : RTFM !! 

Merci Locke, donc je ne peux pas utiliser Bootcamp pour partitionner sans devoir effacer tout ce que je viens d'installer.  

Par contre, comme j'ai mon nouveau mac mini à l'identique de l'ancien, je n'ai donc plus besoin de ce qui se trouve dans l'ancien et je me demande si je peux l'utiliser entièrement pour Windows ? 

Est-ce qu'on est obligé d'installer un système Mac OS pour utiliser Bootcamp sur l'ordi concerné ou bien est-ce qu'on peut le faire à partir d'un autre mac en réseau avec lui  ? ou bien d'une clé usb avec le système dessus  ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Au temps pour moi et comme on dit : RTFM !!
> 
> Merci Locke, *donc je ne peux pas utiliser Bootcamp pour partitionner sans devoir effacer tout ce que je viens d'installer.*
> 
> ...


Mais non, tu peux. C'est le fait d'avoir fait une partition AVANT l'utilisation de Boot Camp qui pose un problème.

Par défaut, il faut toujours avoir un OS X de base, même minimaliste. Mais sur le fond, je ne comprends pas le fait d'acheter un matériel donné pour utiliser un autre OS ? 

Il faut vraiment avoir un impératif de logiciel professionnel pour utiliser un Windows.

Et oui, Boot Camp ne peut s'utiliser qu'avec une version de OS X.

Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, on fait une sauvegarde soit avec Time Machine, ou un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (23 Novembre 2014)

Je ne vois pas la nécessité d'avoir 2 Macs à l'identique, par contre j'ai besoin d'un PC et d'utiliser mon ancien mac mini me permettrait de ne plus avoir à utiliser mon portable Packard Bell 17 " qui me prend de la place.

Par contre juste un dernier truc si tu le permets, quand je vais réinstaller le système OS X est-ce que je vais pouvoir le faire à partir du nouveau mac en réseau ou bien je vais devoir utiliser la clé usb que j'avais faite de Maverick ? parce que tant qu'à faire j'aurais bien aimé installer Yosémite et je n'ai pas d'autre clé de disponible...


----------



## Inthesky (23 Novembre 2014)

finalement, si on rajoute un écran Apple, un clavier et une magic mouse, quel est l'intérêt en termes de budget par rapport à un imac?


----------



## Bjeko (23 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Changer un DD sur un ordi encore sous garantie, faut pas avoir peur



Je me demande en fait... si on n'y va pas comme un bourrin, et qu'on remet le DD d'origine en place avant de l'envoyer au SAV (pour un éventuel problème non lié à la manip : ventilateur défaillant ou autre), est-ce que ce sera "visible" que le Mac a été ouvert / modifié ?

Et dans tous les cas, est-ce que c'est une raison valable pour invalider la garantie ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> 1) Je ne vois pas la nécessité d'avoir 2 Macs à l'identique, par contre j'ai besoin d'un PC et d'utiliser mon ancien mac mini me permettrait de ne plus avoir à utiliser mon portable Packard Bell 17 " qui me prend de la place.
> 
> 2) Par contre juste un dernier truc si tu le permets, quand je vais réinstaller le système OS X est-ce que je vais pouvoir le faire à partir du nouveau mac en réseau ou bien je vais devoir utiliser la clé usb que j'avais faite de Maverick ? parce que tant qu'à faire j'aurais bien aimé installer Yosémite et je n'ai pas d'autre clé de disponible...



1) Conserve la partition OS X, lors de la création d'une partition avec Boot Camp, tu pourras la diminuer au minimum que tu souhaiteras.

2) En réseau je ne sais pas, mais j'en doute. Par défaut je stocke tous les fichiers Installe OS X de toutes les versions dans un disque USB, car même avec une seule clé USB et DiskMaker X, je ne suis pas pris au dépourvu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




Bjeko a dit:


> 1) Je me demande en fait... si on n'y va pas comme un bourrin, et qu'on remet le DD d'origine en place avant de l'envoyer au SAV (pour un éventuel problème non lié à la manip : ventilateur défaillant ou autre), est-ce que ce sera "visible" que le Mac a été ouvert / modifié ?
> 
> 2) Et dans tous les cas, est-ce que c'est une raison valable pour invalider la garantie ?



1) Un réparateur dans un SAV avec de l'expérience sait si le matériel a été ouvert. Par défaut les vis sont enduites de frein filet, généralement de couleur bleue, par éviter un desserrage inopiné. Donc au démontage, il y aura une certaine résistance qui est ressentie par un professionnel.

2) C'est au réparateur de juger de l'invalidation, si des dégâts sont apparents en interne, oui il la fera jouer.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (23 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Conserve la partition OS X, lors de la création d'une partition avec Boot Camp, tu pourras la diminuer au minimum que tu souhaiteras.
> 
> 2) En réseau je ne sais pas, mais j'en doute. Par défaut je stocke tous les fichiers Installe OS X de toutes les versions dans un disque USB, car même avec une seule clé USB et DiskMaker X, je ne suis pas pris au dépourvu.




Merci beaucoup, j'ai essayé de commencer la manipe mais dans l'aide Bootcamp on me dit qu'il faut impérativement un disque externe formaté en MS DOS Fat et on dit de faire ce formatage à partir de l'utilitaire de disque... J'ai repris mon ancien minipartner de 250 Go que j'ai effacé et au moment de le formater je vois que le MS DOS Fat n'est pas proposé... J'ai loupé un truc ? et puis je pige pas trop pourquoi il faut un DD externe 





> 1) Un réparateur dans un SAV avec de l'expérience sait si le matériel a été ouvert. Par défaut les vis sont enduites de frein filet, généralement de couleur bleue, par éviter un desserrage inopiné. Donc au démontage, il y aura une certaine résistance qui est ressentie par un professionnel.
> 
> 2) C'est au réparateur de juger de l'invalidation, si des dégâts sont apparents en interne, oui il la fera jouer.




Question comme ça : un SSD ça ne chauffe pas plus qu'un standard ? est-ce que le mini est prévu pour ça ? Je dis ça parce que je remarque que le mac mini est chaud et que l'on entend aucun ventilo à l'intérieur même si on colle l'oreille dessus, alors que l'ancien mini on entendait le ventilo.


----------



## Bjeko (23 Novembre 2014)

Un SSD chauffe et consomme moins qu'un DD standard ;-)


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je compte me prendre un Mac Mini de 2014, mais j'aimerais bien faire un dual boot avec une distro GNU/Linux, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Novembre 2014)

J'ai profité de la promotion du Black Friday de la F...C pour passer commande d'un Mac Mini version  Core I5 2,8GHz avec 8GO de RAM et le fusion drive de 1TO pour 899 (comme si j'avais pris la version médium avec l'option fusion drive), 

Je vous ferai un compte rendu de cette machine suivant mon usage au bureau :

- Pack Office
- Adobe Pro
- Filemaker
- Aperture
- Virtualisation avec Parallel pour Windows 7 logiciel Autocad (en consultation)

Pour le moment je travaille avec un mac mini 2011 sous Maverick ... 

Je ferai un petit reportage de l'ouverture du mac mini et je vais ranger mon bureau ....

Bonne soirée


----------



## eyeworks (28 Novembre 2014)

Emmanuel, pour quelles raisons tu préfères le autocad windows à l'autocad mac ?

La version mac est contestée, mais pourtant elle va très bien ! plutôt même plus convivial... bon après ça dépends peut-être ce que l'on dessine...

Tu pensais mettre quoi comme anti-virus sous windows ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Novembre 2014)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> J'ai profité de la promotion du Black Friday de la F...C pour passer commande d'un Mac Mini version  Core I5 2,8GHz avec 8GO de RAM et le fusion drive de 1TO pour 899&#8364; (comme si j'avais pris la version médium avec l'option fusion drive),
> 
> Je vous ferai un compte rendu de cette machine suivant mon usage au bureau :
> 
> ...



C'est la 3e version que tu as pris, à 899 euros ? Ils t'ont fait 100 euros de réduc  (Apple Store m'avait fait 70 euros de rabais sur la medium.)

J'attends avec impatience tes commentaires sur Parallels, je suppose que tu préfères Parallels à Bootcamp pour ne pas avoir à redémarrer le Mac à chaque fois ou bien parce que la virtualisation est meilleure ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Novembre 2014)

Mon mac mini a deux écrans, j'ouvre windows pour utiliser autocad et je prépare les commentaires sur la session mac à la vue des éléments.

BootCamp m'obligerai à travailler différement et plus lentement.

A noter que comme je n'utilise pas windows "couramment" je perd à chaque lancement au moins 10 minutes du fait de mises à jours.

Il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser windows pour excel, j'ai toujours trouvé la version windows d'excel bien meilleure (et je ne parle pas même pas de la version 2008 pour mac qui était tronquée de toutes les macros en VBA, juste un cauchemard)

Oui c'est la version "haut de gamme", je pensais prendre la version moyenne avec option fusion drive, pour le même prix j'ai la version haut de gamme avec fusion drive .... je pense que le gain de vitesse du processeur est inutile... mais pour le même prix....

Mopn hésitation portait sur YOSEMITE et sur la RAM, les commentaires sur YOSEMITES ne sont pas flatteurs et pour la RAM j'ai regarder mon usage et je dépasse rarement les 4 GO en utilisation.


----------



## Squyzz (28 Novembre 2014)

Mac Mini @699 commandé. 
Est suite à une bourde,  j'ai même commandé en double (bien sûr je vais refuser un des colis). 
+ 1 Magic Trackpad

J'ai un SSD de 128Gb qui  traîne et qui se retrouvera sous peu dans ce mini. 

Me reste qu'à trouver un clavier et une souris (le trackpad ne me servira que pour les gestes,). 

Justement,  si pour le clavier j'ai presque choisi (Logitech K810 ou K811, le choix du coeur versus la raison) j'hésite pour la souris.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Novembre 2014)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Mon mac mini a deux écrans, j'ouvre windows pour utiliser autocad et je prépare les commentaires sur la session mac à la vue des éléments.
> 
> BootCamp m'obligerai à travailler différement et plus lentement.
> 
> ...




Moi j'ai résolu le problème grâce au Moniswitch qui permet d'avoir 1 seul écran, 1 seul clavier et 1 seule souris pour 2 machines... je branche mon mac mini et mon portable PC ce qui me permet de garder le portable fermé et de l'avoir sur mon grand écran Apple. Le seul problème c'est que je suis obligée d'ouvrir le PC tout les matins pour l'allumer et de le refermer, j'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen de l'allumer sans l'ouvrir (il est sous le bureau pour un gain de place)

Pour Yosémite, moi aussi j'avais lu de mauvais commentaires comme quoi ça ralentissait mais ça n'est pas le cas sur mon mac mini et pourtant j'ai rapatrié la totalité de ce que j'avais sur l'ancien. Je le trouve au contraire beaucoup plus réactif que Maverick.



Squyzz a dit:


> Mac Mini @699&#8364; commandé.
> Est suite à une bourde,  j'ai même commandé en double (bien sûr je vais refuser un des colis).
> + 1 Magic Trackpad
> 
> ...




Pour le SSD t'as pas peur pour la garantie ? On peut changer le DD mais en regardant la vidéo c'est quand même assez coton 

Dommage que tu aies acheté le trackpad car j'en ai 1 dont je ne me suis jamais servi... J'ai égalemnt une magic mouse qui est dans un tiroir, presque jamais servie non plus car incompatible avec certains jeux et le moniswith n'exige que des filaires.


----------



## Squyzz (28 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Pour le SSD t'as pas peur pour la garantie ? On peut changer le DD mais en regardant la vidéo c'est quand même assez coton



Pour ce qui est de la garantie  non je  n'ai ai pas peur. J'ai longtemps bossé en SAV informatique je n'ai donc pas de craintes irréfléchies. Oui,  il y a des risques,,  mais ils sont minimes (et minimisables). Puis vu le tarif auquel Apple propose ses SSD,  y'a pas photo. 

Pour ce qui est de la difficulté en ce qui concerne l'installation du SSD,  j'ai aussi regardé une  vidéo et cela n'est pas très compliqué  de prime abord. Il faut juste être méticuleux et prendre son temps. C'est juste dommage qu'il faille tout démonter pour y accéder. 

Aussi étrange qu'il puisse paraître, je suis plus "anxieux" en ce qui concerne la modification software (déplacement de yosemite sur le ssd) que par la modification hardware. 
C'est le paradoxe  mac vs pc. 
Vu que je viens du monde pc,  le démontage/remontage matériel ne me fait pas peur mais puisque je suis "New to the mac" j'appréhende plus l'os..


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Novembre 2014)

Squyzz a dit:


> Aussi étrange qu'il puisse paraître, je suis plus "anxieux" en ce qui concerne la modification software (déplacement de yosemite sur le ssd) que par la modification hardware.
> C'est le paradoxe  mac vs pc.
> Vu que je viens du monde pc,  le démontage/remontage matériel ne me fait pas peur mais puisque je suis "New to the mac" j'appréhende plus l'os..



heu... si t'as peur, comme ça ne sera pas le DD d'origine, qu'est qui t'empêche d'installer Maverick dessus ? tu seras toujours à même de passer à Yosémite plus tard avec une mise à jour..


----------



## Squyzz (28 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> heu... si t'as peur, comme ça ne sera pas le DD d'origine, qu'est qui t'empêche d'installer Maverick dessus ? tu seras toujours à même de passer à Yosémite plus tard avec une mise à jour..


Euh,  ma peur (c'est plus de l'appréhension d'ailleurs) n'est pas lié à yosemite ou à maverick mais à Mac OS en général vu que le dernière (et seule fois que j'ai bossé sous Mac) c'était en 97 et juste pour 3 jours.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Novembre 2014)

Squyzz a dit:


> Euh,  ma peur (c'est plus de l'appréhension d'ailleurs) n'est pas lié à yosemite ou à maverick mais à Mac OS en général vu que le dernière (et seule fois que j'ai bossé sous Mac) c'était en 97 et juste pour 3 jours.



et bien moi qui suis sur les 2, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas photo, le mac est inégalable vu qu'il n'a pas de virus, quant au système mac par rapport à 97 (si je me souviens bien c'était encore l'OS 9), il s'est beaucoup aligné sur Windows, d'ailleurs il y a beaucoup de logiciels ou de jeux qui sont vendus maintenant pour les 2 systèmes et il n'y a même plus dans la boite des DVD Mac et des DVD PC ce sont les mêmes : par exemple, le dernier jeu en date que j'ai acheté, World of Warcraft....


----------



## Squyzz (28 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> et bien moi qui suis sur les 2, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas photo, le mac est inégalable vu qu'il n'a pas de virus, quant au système mac par rapport à 97 (si je me souviens bien c'était encore l'OS 9), il s'est beaucoup aligné sur Windows, d'ailleurs il y a beaucoup de logiciels ou de jeux qui sont vendus maintenant pour les 2 systèmes et il n'y a même plus dans la boite des DVD Mac et des DVD PC ce sont les mêmes : par exemple, le dernier jeu en date que j'ai acheté, World of Warcraft....


Ah,  cette peur phobique des virus me fait toujours sourire.  Mais bon ça a été mon boulot pendant 5 ans ou je ne faisait que cela alors merci les virus. 
Par  contre autant au taff j'étais très attentif à ce problème autant à la maison j'ai toujours eut plusieurs machines et ça fait des années que je ne met plus d'activités et que je n'ai plus vu de virus. Il suffit d'être prudent et de savoir ce que l'on fait (ne pas cliquer bêtement de partout sans jamais lire comme le fait ma même). 

En tout cas,  je hâte de découvrir Yosemite bien que je sache que sans avoir d'iBidules je ne profiterait pas de tout. 

Bon,  je stoppe là la digression car on s'éloigne du sujet.


----------



## guymauve (30 Novembre 2014)

Quelle souris utilisez-vous avec votre mini ? Je dois changer la mienne donc je me tâte 


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Décembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Moi j'ai résolu le problème grâce au Moniswitch qui permet d'avoir 1 seul écran, 1 seul clavier et 1 seule souris pour 2 machines... je branche mon mac mini et mon portable PC ce qui me permet de garder le portable fermé et de l'avoir sur mon grand écran Apple. Le seul problème c'est que je suis obligée d'ouvrir le PC tout les matins pour l'allumer et de le refermer, j'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen de l'allumer sans l'ouvrir (il est sous le bureau pour un gain de place)
> 
> Pour moi c'est justement l'inverse j'ai deux écrans 23' branchés sur le mac mini, cela correspond presque à un 46', et cela permet d'avoir un PDF un doc word, et un doc excel ouverts dans le même temps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Décembre 2014)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est justement l'inverse j'ai deux écrans 23' branchés sur le mac mini, cela correspond presque à un 46', et cela permet d'avoir un PDF un doc word, et un doc excel ouverts dans le même temps.
> 
> Mais j'avais un problème spécial : la licence windows 7 est propre à mon mac mini actuel et ta procédure moniswitch me permettrait de ne l'utiliser que pour windows sur un de mes deux écrans, ... et je trouve que cela peut s'avérer pratique à condition que je rachète un autre clavier et une autre souris. merci pour l'astuce



Je peux avoir soit 1 écran pour 2 machines soit 2 écrans en reliant avec 1 cordon thunderbolt HDMI le mac mini à l'écran de ma télé, ce qui me fait un 23 " + 24 " et je peux avoir les 2 à la fois : 2 machines pour 1 écran et 2 écrans pour 1 machine.

Le Moniswitch n'a que des prises DVI donc il faut prévoir l'adaptateur thunderbolt/DVI  pour le Mac Mini.

Par contre pour le Moniswitch Mini, il y a peut-être un switcheur moins cher vu que le Moniswitch Mini n'a plus les dimensions du Mac Mini.


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (2 Décembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir mon Mac Mini 2014 ! Grâce à Apple on Campus j'ai pu avoir le 2,6GHz pour 615, c'est ce qui m'a encouragé à essayer.

Pour moi c'est un peu pour raison professionnelle que j'ai acheté ce mac. Je suis étudiant dans le développement et ce mac mini est un moyen de me "former" à faire des applications mobiles pour iOS sans me ruiner. Ça fait un peu cher pour avoir un accès aux outils de développement iOS haha.

Au final il va remplacer ma tour actuelle, le Mac Mini est plus petit et fait moins de bruit, donc c'est parfait pour moi. Je n'ai pas besoin de plus puissant non plus, donc ça ne me gêne pas vraiment d'avoir un dual-core.

Dans un premier temps je vais essayer de me familiariser avec OS X, puis dans un second temps j'installerai Arch Linux en dual boot.
J'ai un peu de mal à m'habituer au Finder de OS X, c'est vraiment très mal pensé pour être utilisé au clavier.

Dans l'ensemble ça correspond à ce que j'attendais, donc je suis plutôt satisfait. Il y a juste quelques habitudes à prendre pour manier OS X qui me font défaut pour le moment.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Décembre 2014)

J'ai reçu le Mac Mini un peu avant midi, et je l'ai configuré avec ma sauvegarde TimeMachine  en moins de deux heures.

Modèle à 999  acheté 899  avec une promo ... donc Core I5 2,8 Ghz, 8 GO de RAM, et un fusion drive de 1 TO.

1. super facile : juste quelques réglages et quelques mots de passe, j'ai juste du acheter PARALLEL pour lancer une session windows.

2. il ne chauffe pas du tout

3. Un peu plus réactif que le précedent, surtout pour aller chercher des dossiers dans les archives du disque, et surtout ACROBAT PRO est redevenu fluide .... rien que pour cela vaut le coup.

4. Le look Yosemite : un peu bizarre au démarage mais on s'y fait vite (sauf le fonds d'écran qui est trop violent)

5. La connectique : j'ai un dock belkin qui me permet d'avoir plus de ports d'USB et un FireWire 800 sur lequel est ma sauvegarde TIMECAPSULE.

6. Aperture fonctionne bien.

7. Le processeur n'est jamais poussé avec mon usage :

Mac Os : Adobe Pro / Word / Safari / Mail / Filemaker

Windows : Autocad / Excel 

Par contre la RAM est à 6 GO d'utilisation, donc 8 GO c 'est bien, et pour les power users l'option 16 GO semble impérative ...

Ce nouveau mac est plus réactif que mon ancienne mouture de 2011 et c'est heureux...


----------



## NicDee (25 Décembre 2014)

J'ai également acheté le modèle à 999 le mois dernier, c'est mon premier Mac perso (même si je bosse souvent sur des machines de la marque, c'est le standard dans le son et le spectacle), et pour l'instant j'en suis ravi !

Tout tourne vite, nettement plus que sur mon ancien pc (core i3 2100, radeon 4770, 8go de ddr3, ssd 256Go et disque 1to de données). Même certains jeux (Witcher 1, Starcraft 2, pas le temps de tester grand-chose d'autre et ma bibliothèque Steam est pauvre en jeux Mac) tournent très bien.
Autre truc génial, la synergie entre le Mac et l'Iphone (un 5c 32go), c'est vraiment agréable de pouvoir taper les sms sur le Mac !!!
J'ai récupéré sans difficulté mes données et profils Firefox et Thunderbird (j'utilise Mail pour ma boîte Gmail, qui est ma boîte pro), bref le switch vers le Mac a été indolore !

Par contre, pas encore trouvé de solution pour Bootcamp, sachant que je ne veux pas le mettre sur le 1To interne, accoutumé que je suis aux SSD... Je pense me prendre un SSD thunderbolt pour y coller Win7, dont j'ai encore besoin pour Cubase (histoire de pouvoir rouvrir mes vieilles sessions de mix et en attendant ma session ProTools).

Seul souci rencontré pour le moment : le boitier usb3 que j'ai acheté pour y mettre mon vieux disque dur a l'air de perturber le fonctionnement du wifi... Je pense me prendre à terme un disque thunderbolt (comme le LaCie d2) et consacrer  les ports usb aux autres périphs (carte son, interface midi, etc).

Au final, très contents de mon achat: c'est compact, discret mais efficace, , puissant, et super agréable d'utilisation, à tel point que je regrette de ne pas avoir sauté le pas avant.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Décembre 2014)

Juste pour dire qu'au bout de 2 heures de World of Warcraft, le mini est très chaud et le ventilateur en marche continuellement et donc moins silencieux.


----------



## guymauve (27 Décembre 2014)

Et ta température de cpu est à combien ?


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Décembre 2014)

guymauve a dit:


> Et ta température de cpu est à combien ?
> 
> 
> Envoyé avec Tapatalk



1er relevé à 10 h 22 et second à 13 h 22. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment on active le controle du ventilateur sur istat menu

http://cjoint.com/?0LCnHEQeW1J


----------



## guymauve (28 Décembre 2014)

Moi non plus mais j'ai le même genre de température 


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Décembre 2014)

guymauve a dit:


> Moi non plus mais j'ai le même genre de température
> 
> 
> Envoyé avec Tapatalk



Avec WoW ? t'as un mac mini 2014 ?


----------



## guymauve (28 Décembre 2014)

Non avec d'autres jeux comme Toca race driver sur le late 2012


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## shodloer (9 Janvier 2015)

Hello

Je viens de revendre mon Mac Mini de mid 2011 2.5ghz modifié avec SSD pour l'OS + HDD 1to pour le stockage et équipé de 8 go DDR 3 1600 mhz pour le prix de la config intermédiaire à 699&#8364; 

Je repars donc sur une config Mac Mini 2014 2.6ghz avec l'OS (Yosemite et Bootcamp WIN 7) bootant sur un SSD Thunderbolt (pour la prise en charge du TRIM) , ça dépote bien et enfin je peux bénéficier de l'USB 3 

Mais -car il y a un petit mais- , depuis que j'ai fait mon bootcamp avec Win 7, dans le poste de travail, mes partitions mac ne sont plus visible ?? 

alors qu'à l'inverse, sous OS X, je vois bien dans le finder mes partitions Win (Tuxera NTFS installé).

Jamais eu ce souci avec le Mac Mini 2011 où je pouvais voir mes partitions Mac sous Win 7.

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ?

Problème de drivers bootcamp ?


----------



## shodloer (9 Janvier 2015)

J'ai trouvé la réponse sur les forums de Apple

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6765611

Ceci est du à Yosemite qui modifie le format des partitions Mac et Bootcamp qui n'a pas été mis à jour.

Par contre si update de Mavericks vers Yosemite sans repartitionner pas de pb


----------

